# 8 string bass pickups (not octave)



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just seen an 8 string bass on ebay. Its a Galveston, but wow. Swamp ash body, set maple neck, looks really nice. Im SURE it will need atleast a pickup swap, setup, and Maybe new tuners..... but does any company even make pickups for 8 string basses? ...Reasonably priced?


----------



## demolisher (Apr 3, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Just seen an 8 string bass on ebay. Its a Galveston, but wow. Swamp ash body, set maple neck, looks really nice. Im SURE it will need atleast a pickup swap, setup, and Maybe new tuners..... but does any company even make pickups for 8 string basses?



Yes.



7deadlysins666 said:


> ...Reasonably priced?



Not really, 580$.
bottom of the page
Delano Bass Pickups


----------



## BassCrazyXII (Apr 24, 2009)

I own it and it is a nice bass for the money It's passive / active 3 band EQ it's Korean built. I kept it all stalk. It's a little on the heavy side due to the ash body but you will have that with ERB's


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 29, 2009)

Try contacting various pickup makers, and see if any will be willing to do some custom work. Just compile some quotes and go with the one you like the best. The price for CS stuff from mainstream makers (Dimarzio, Duncan, Bartoini, and MEC) as well a boutique makes (BKP, Swineshead, Delano, etc) will probably have much higher prices than smaller, newer shops. Just google, pickup manufacturers and send some e-mails. I'm sure there's a shop out there willing to make you an affordable 8-string bass pickup, you're just gonna have to do some searching. 

Best of luck man!


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 30, 2009)

You can offset a pair of standard bass pickups, or even a pair of guitar pickups ala a P-bass.

I've been considering doing this with a pair of Q-tuners.


----------



## AeonSolus (May 5, 2009)

Maybe you can have them re-wound? would end up being cheaper i guess


----------



## Thornmoon (May 13, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Just seen an 8 string bass on ebay. Its a Galveston, but wow. Swamp ash body, set maple neck, looks really nice. Im SURE it will need atleast a pickup swap, setup, and Maybe new tuners..... but does any company even make pickups for 8 string basses? ...Reasonably priced?


My custom Stambaugh 8's pups were made by Aero..







AERO Instrument - "Designs for Better Instruments"


'Course a set of those will likely run you more than what you paid for the bass itself..


----------



## john turner (May 16, 2009)

you could get duncan to make some - they did for my two 8 strings...


----------



## hufschmid (May 16, 2009)

Benedetti pickups made in france are very famous and have an insane reputation, they mostly custom build pickups for guitar makers around the world...

Pickups Index



> One piece made pickup on your specs. (Esthetic, shapes or other specs).
> 
> 287,00euro


----------

